# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  "Cesurların" Hesap Günü

## atoybil

"CESURLARIN" HESAP GüNü GELMEDİ Mİ?..................Sadi Somuncuoğlu

Bizimkiler, Türkiye''yi 2 yıl içinde soyup-soğana çevirecek İlerleme Raporu ve Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi (KOB)''ni de "kuzu kuzu" kabul ettiler. Yani Garp cephesinde yeni bir şey yok. Dışişleri Bakanı Gül, "AB''nin bu defa dikkatli bir üslup kullanmasına" ne kadar sevinse yeridir (!). Adamlar düne kadar "aşağılayarak", parti parti yaptırdıklarını, artık "müzakere kıskacı" ile toptan yaptıracaklar. Ne gam!.. 

Erdoğan-Gül ikilisi bugüne kadar, AB''nin, zirve kararları, komisyon ve Avrupa Parlamentosu raporları, Avrupa Konseyi tavsiyeleri, AİHM kararları, ek protokoller, Ortak Tutum ve Müzakere üerçeve Belgeleri vb. ile hangi zamanda, hangi yol uygunsa önümüze koyduğu 100''e yakın ağır siyasi şartı görmezden geldi ya da yokmuş gibi davrandı. Kah, "bağlayıcı değil, değiştirilir", kah, "Kopenhag''ın siyasi kriterlerini tamamladık, yeni siyasi şart kabul etmeyiz" dediler. üok sıkışınca ise, "Bizi sadece KOB bağlar" iddiasında bulundular. 

İşte üarşamba günü İlerleme Raporu''yla birlikte, "bizi bağlar" dedikleri KOB da yayınlandı ve AB''nin çeşitli organlarının daha önce önümüze koyduğu siyasi şartların 55''i bu belgede sıralandı. İşin en dikkat çekici yanı, bu siyasi şartların tamamının "kısa vadede", yani 1-2 yıl içinde yapılması, orta vade denilen sonraki 3-4 yıla ise, tamamen ekonomiyle ilgili hususların bırakılması. AB''nin en geç 2008''e kadar istediklerini aldıktan sonra Türkiye''ye, "buyurun imtiyazlı ilişkiye" diyeceği apaçık ortada. 

Oysa Dışişleri Bakanı Gül, hem de Başbakan Vekili sıfatıyla daha geçen hafta, bugüne kadar ki siyasi sürecin Kopenhag Siyasi Kriterleriyle; demokrasiyle alakalı olduğunu belirtip, "Müzakereye başlamanın da tek şartı bu idi. Türkiye bu şartları yeterince yerine getirdiği için 
müzakereye başlamıştır. Siyasi süreç, siyasi konular şimdiye kadar ele alınmıştır ve bitmiştir. Yaptığımız reformların pekiştirilmesi, bunların uygulanması önümüzdeki sürecin bir parçasıdır" dedi. Ve bundan sonra AB ile ilişkilerin "teknik ilişkiler" olduğunu öne sürdü. O kadar iddialıydı ki mesela, "Türkiye, Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi''ni tanıyacakmış..." şeklindeki ifadenin, hiçbir inandırıcılığı bulunmayan, kasıtlı propagandalar olduğunu söyledi. 

şimdi KOB''da, "casus belli" gibi ilave ve detayları ise İlerleme Raporu''nda yer alan bu siyasi şartlara ne diyeceğiz; "teknik ilişki" mi, "yapılan reformların pekiştirilmesi ve uygulanması" mı? AB''nin genişlemeden sorumlu komiseri Olli Rehn''in, belgeleri açıklamak için düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Rumlara limanların açılmasının üzerinde durup, "Biz müzakereleri başlatarak, sözümüzde durduk. Türkiye''den de sözlerini tutmasını bekliyoruz." demesini, "inandırıcılığı olmayan, kasıtlı propaganda" sayıp, bunun ne anlama geldiğini sormayacak mıyız? Bütün bu ağır şartların, göstermelik müzakereler uğruna peşinen kabul edilmiş olduğunu düşünmeyecek miyiz? 

Peki "teknik veya siyasi", Kıbrıs Rum kesimi ve Yunanistan''ın tüm taleplerinin karşılanmasından; ırkçı, etnik, dini bölünmelere kadar bütün düzenlemelerin, KOB''daki takvime göre, 1-2 yıl gibi kısa sürede yapılması mümkün mü? Daha önemlisi Erdoğan-Gül ikilisi bunları yapılabilir görüyor mu ve yapabilirler mi? 

AB, işini sağlama almış durumda. Yapılmazsa, bizimkiler hala her ne kadar "müzakere" dese de, gerçekte "tarama" denilen süreçte takılıp kalacağız, hatta ilişkiler dondurulacak, gerçek müzakerelere geçilemeyecek. Ve bu durum her 6 ayda bir hazırlanacak raporlarla izlenecek. 

İkilimiz de, "Yegane önceliği AB" olarak belirlediğine ve "Belgede makul görülemeyecek hususlara takılmak yerine, büyük resme bakma" politikasını benimsediklerine göre, mesele yok demektir. Nitekim bugüne kadar belgeler yayınlandıktan sonra, sonucu değiştirmese ve şeklen de olsa itiraz listesi gönderilmesine rağmen, bu defa herhangi bir itirazda bulunulmaması, dahası KOB''a karşılık, Ulusal Program hazırlama gereğinin görülmemesi, "sessiz mutabakatın" delilidir. AB''nin çizdiği bu "yol haritası"nın aynen kabulüdür, tek bir kırmızı çizgimiz olmadığının ilanıdır.

POLİTİK CESARET Mİ, KUMAR MI?

Sanki bu durum "kutlanırcasına", belgelerinin açıklandığı gün Dışişleri Bakanı Gül, Ankara''daki AB ülkelerinin büyükelçileriyle öğle yemeğinde bir araya geldi. Dönem Başkanı İngiltere''nin Büyükelçisi Peter Westmacott da buradaki konuşmasında, adeta nasıl bir yola sokulduğumuzu özetledi. İlerleme Raporu ve KOB''un, 3 Ekim''de yayınlanan belgelere, yani Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi''ne uygun olduğunu, kendileri için bir "sürpriz" bulunmadığını belirten İngiliz Büyükelçi, "Türkiye için elbette zorluklar var" dedi, henüz "tarama" sürecinde olduğumuzu da vurguladı. En dikkat çekici ifadesi ise, Dışişleri Bakanımızı, "Türkiye''nin dönüşümünde oynadığı kişisel rol ve politik cesaretinden dolayı selamlaması" ydı. 

AB Büyükelçileri yerden göğe kadar haklı. Bir ülkenin kaderi üzerinde böylesine kumar oynanması, ancak "cesaret" işi olabilir. 

Ama biz bu "cesurları", onlar gibi selamlayamıyor, aksine bir an önce, AB üyeliği ile yakından-uzaktan alakası olmayan, ülkeyi çökertecek bu ağır şartları niçin kabul ettikleri konusunda Türk Milleti''ne hesap vermeye davet ediyoruz.

----------

